
To Save Money, American Patients and Surgeons Meet in Cancun - thehoff
https://khn.org/news/to-save-money-american-patients-and-surgeons-meet-in-cancun/
======
DoreenMichele
I haven't read either, but I'm guessing this is probably the same story as
this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20658291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20658291)

------
burlesona
This is hard to believe, yet true. This is the best example I’ve seen yet of
just how broken healthcare in the US has become.

